# What is the proper way to reset an end cap?



## Berry (Feb 2, 2021)

How much product has to go on the end caps? (Do the end caps have to be completely full of product?)  --
If 18 gray towels are supposed to go on the end cap, but we only have 6, do we move 5 or 6 to the end cap, so the end cap can appear full?
That leaves the home location with only one towel or zero towels, depending on the number of facings.
Just curious how other stores do it.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 2, 2021)

Berry said:


> How much product has to go on the end caps? (Do the end caps have to be completely full of product?)  --
> If 18 gray towels are supposed to go on the end cap, but we only have 6, do we move 5 or 6 to the end cap, so the end cap can appear full?
> That leaves the home location with only one towel or zero towels, depending on the number of facings.
> Just curious how other stores do it.



Endcaps normally has a higher priority so I would put more on the endcap. Personally I'd put 4 on endcap, 2 in home loc.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 2, 2021)

To set an endcap you should be at least 90% in inventory .


----------



## Berry (Feb 2, 2021)

We rarely have full inventory when the end caps get set.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 2, 2021)

Berry said:


> We rarely have full inventory when the end caps get set.


So your freight is not flowing in 2 to a 1 week ahead of the salesplaners ?


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 2, 2021)

Home is King. We do not take anything from the home location to fill endcaps. If there is not enough product to fill the endcap, we don't set it. We will fake tie it and adjust the fit to 0, then store tie something else on the endcap.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> fake tie it and adjust the fit to 0, then store tie something else on the endcap.


No no no no no 😂 I would murder someone no offense


----------



## Berry (Feb 2, 2021)

So your freight is not flowing in 2 to a 1 week ahead of the salesplaners ?
No.


----------



## Berry (Feb 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Home is King. We do not take anything from the home location to fill endcaps. If there is not enough product to fill the endcap, we don't set it. We will fake tie it and adjust the fit to 0, then store tie something else on the endcap.


In our store, endcaps are King.  Leaving our home locations looking sparse.


----------



## rd123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Our freight is sometimes 1-2 weeks delayed for new endcaps. But we still set it with whatever available.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 2, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> No no no no no 😂 I would murder someone no offense



Lol, it took me awhile to be on board with this but since we do change the capacity on all of the items to 0, it makes it less of an issue. We also tie those salesplans to a section not used anywhere in the store (section 79, for example) so everyone knows it is not actually set.

I was skeptical but we have made it work for us. As a lower volume store, we just can't support many of the endcaps but we do have lots of other stuff on hand to make full endcaps. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Lol, it took me awhile to be on board with this but since we do change the capacity on all of the items to 0, it makes it less of an issue. We also tie those salesplans to a section not used anywhere in the store (section 79, for example) so everyone knows it is not actually set.
> 
> I was skeptical but we have made it work for us. As a lower volume store, we just can't support many of the endcaps but we do have lots of other stuff on hand to make full endcaps. 🤷🏻‍♀️


I get that it gets tied to section 79 or whatever. At least have the team tie it Saturday and  untie Sunday . That way it doesn’t show on the district reports so much .


----------



## Shani (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't like leaving home locations empty for the sake of an endcap to look "pretty." I'll have guests approach me asking if we're out of something cause home loc was empty and I have to direct them to the endcap.

But imagine how many guests just leave when they see the empty home loc. They're not going to circle around looking at endcaps to see if what they want happens to be on one, they're going to assume we're out and leave without unless they feel like tracking down a TM.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 2, 2021)

1. Endcaps are always set as directed since the items tend to be in ad - wouldn’t want a lot of something delivered a week after we never set the endcap!
2. Never leave home location empty
3. Always leave the correct labels showing, however, if merch not available (usually a case of ‘yet‘) Flex other matching items on the endcap to fill
        - of same or lower price
       example: different towels or different candles or other candy....- whatever should really be on that endcap.  
4. Hopefully store tie the flexed item
5. Replace flexed items as proper inventory comes in


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Lol, it took me awhile to be on board with this but since we do change the capacity on all of the items to 0, it makes it less of an issue. We also tie those salesplans to a section not used anywhere in the store (section 79, for example) so everyone knows it is not actually set.
> 
> I was skeptical but we have made it work for us. As a lower volume store, we just can't support many of the endcaps but we do have lots of other stuff on hand to make full endcaps. 🤷🏻‍♀️


What’s the point of changing it to 0 capacity if you don’t have the product in the first place?

I have always set and tied the pog as normal and just flexed another product there and store tied the flexed product, manually created a label batch and just put the price labels in front of the pog labels.

When the product arrives DBOs are expected to unflex and return to the pog presentation.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 3, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> So your freight is not flowing in 2 to a 1 week ahead of the salesplaners ?



Low volume struggles... especially with domestics. If we try to set SP a week early that are are 90% and over, that's only like 15% of the endcaps. A lot of the stuff don't come in till the middle to end of set week so either we have to fake tie or we get crap set on time scores. I go to a high volume store and they get like 3x the inventory we get.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Feb 3, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> What’s the point of changing it to 0 capacity if you don’t have the product in the first place?
> 
> I have always set and tied the pog as normal and just flexed another product there and store tied the flexed product, manually created a label batch and just put the price labels in front of the pog labels.
> 
> When the product arrives DBOs are expected to unflex and return to the pog presentation.



Eventually the item might come in from the truck and get backstock. We change it to 0 so it doesn't come up in a batch for an endcap that's not set. At some point we may set it once the % instock is high enough.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 3, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Lol, it took me awhile to be on board with this but since we do change the capacity on all of the items to 0, it makes it less of an issue. We also tie those salesplans to a section not used anywhere in the store (section 79, for example) so everyone knows it is not actually set.
> 
> I was skeptical but we have made it work for us. As a lower volume store, we just can't support many of the endcaps but we do have lots of other stuff on hand to make full endcaps. 🤷🏻‍♀️



That would drive me crazy. Items tied to fake locations have a tendency to make the already shitty pathing in epick that much more shitty. To compound the problem because they generate more tasks for fulfillment they make it even more tedious to use skip to fix the pathing on the fly.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 3, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That would drive me crazy. Items tied to fake locations have a tendency to make the already shitty pathing in epick that much more shitty. To compound the problem because they generate more tasks for fulfillment they make it even more tedious to use skip to fix the pathing on the fly.



I don't disagree with you, but like I said, we make it work.


----------

